# Info Required On "Aviation" Watch



## Ampo (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello. This is my first posting and I'm just looking for some information regarding a watch that has recently come into my posession. The only clues to its maker are the words "AVIATION" and "MADE IN ENGLAND" printed on the face. I can see no markings on the movement.

I've scoured the internet and found very little except for a posting about a much cleaner looking example on this site see:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=16363

Apparently these were made by Ollech & Wajs using Breitling parts in the early 1980's. Can anyone provide me with any further details about it, mainly because its in desperate need of a service and clean (it'll only run for an hour or so before it stops and then it needs a tap to get it going again) and I'm wondering if it's worth spending the money on it.


----------

